
Show HN: I made a Chrome extension that adds eyes to Zoom's Post Attendee page - vungyn
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/post-attendee/dlibmeepcpdegigjafmlfeffionmhpmb
======
phendrenad2
This is the kind of whimsical thing I love to see!

~~~
vungyn
Thanks! Tabs were piling up so I thought I'd might as well make something fun
to do on those pages.

~~~
chucktorres
Would be awesome if these tabs could be closed after a brief time.

~~~
vungyn
I've seen a couple of other extensions on the Web Store that can do that if
you're interested.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/zoom-
closer/appjbe...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/zoom-
closer/appjbedfhcmpknanmbndpojcllfaemal)

